# Forum > News > Contests >  Legion Beta Key Giveaway Contest - Just post to enter! Ends 3rd July

## Smitten

*Thank you everyone who entered.

The winners have now been picked by Random.org:

Post #38: Xecis
Post #4: Ashoran
Post #297: Nyreo*


Giving away THREE Legion Beta Keys. Not region locked!

*To Enter:* Post a reply to this thread. Tell me a joke, or post anything else. Just post to enter! Doesn't matter what it is.

*The Prize:* A Legion Beta key.

*Requirements:* No requirements other than posting!

*End Date:* 3rd of July, 11:59PM AEST.

*Terms:*

- Winners must respond to PM within 48 hours to receive their key, or someone else will get it. This is just because Beta is getting shorter by the day, so it's going to waste otherwise.
- One entry per person. If you enter multiple times, you'll still only have one entry (and multiple entries _may_ be considered spam)
- Don't enter if you just want to sell the key. Lots of people really want to actually play it.

Winners will be chosen through Random.org based on post number. Good luck!

----------


## hackerlol

I totally like LGBT.

----------


## Cyprex97

What does smitten divided by smit equal?










10

----------


## Ashoran

Sheldon said, 'gimme code or imma cut you'...

----------


## obakestu

here comes nothing, wish me luck!

----------


## arthasor

worth a short. thanks for doing this giveaway.

----------


## doctorishe

Fix camera for Legion step by step.
1. Turn actioncamera on and set Follow the action -on and Follow head movement -on
2. Exit ftom PTR/Beta Client
3. Open in Notepad (or any texteditor) \WOWDIR\WTF\Account\YOUACCAOUNT\YOUSERVER\YOUPERS\config-cache.wtf
4. Find SET cameraSavedDistance variable
5. Setting up SET cameraSavedDistance variable to you value (for example - 50.000000)
5. Save this file and exit from texteditor
6. Delete config-cache.old in this directory
7. Run PTR/Beta client
8. Reassign zoom closer\far from mouse wheel to any key (if you are use zoom function - wow client reset camera to default value)
9. Use fun

----------


## Lucy-K

Looking forward to leveling a Destro!

----------


## Belsebubx

Hey yo!
Lets hope i win this competition  :Big Grin:

----------


## ultraboxer

LF dat beta key doe

----------


## Tic3ooo

Why are there no waiters in Thunder Bluff restaurants?

They're afraid of being tipped.

----------


## azix

give it to me baby, aha aha

----------


## kse2014

gimmie gimmie gimmie

----------


## Worageith

There once was a restaurant in California. Gordon Ramsay visited the restaurant. Now that restaurant is closed.

----------


## Dymon

I like butter

----------


## neuron

I eat kittens.

----------


## Disphotic

ayyyyylmao

----------


## CrownedClown

I'll win this!

Btw thanks for the awesome giveaway  :Smile:

----------


## ovenomojr

this would be amazing

----------


## Ajskop

Legion is coming!

----------


## Chosen2chose

In the end all will server the Legion!!!!

----------


## Kenneth

Hey its me your brother

----------


## dud22

Have a nice day!  :Smile:

----------


## Bryxx

Hello, it's me.

----------


## Fatkidsunite

I love you

----------


## sabe123

Leeeegion!

----------


## Doodac

Hello it's me your brother

----------


## Jablu

i play wow lel

----------


## conman2344

Yes this would be amazing if I was lucky <3

----------


## ASGamer

/roll for RNGesus

----------


## shahinpb

You know you play too much WoW when your GF's pants have a low drop rate.

----------


## Trustlol

Legion <3

----------


## Tempsy

Please Lord Jaraxxus, send your key unto me

----------


## XTBZ

I've always liked Illidan.
I am pleased that the new addition will tell us that it was not worth killing,
and that he had a great purpose.

----------


## Burgermund

I want to play with you!!! :d

----------


## tochybaja

Hello legion beta key please for me  :Smile:

----------


## tihifniz

Pancakes! <3

----------


## Xecis

How many gnomes do you need to paint a wall?

Depends on how hard you throw em!

EDIT: But in all reality, I need one for extensive testing.  :Wink:

----------


## timoty

I like pancakes man

----------


## Traka3

I like huge cocks.

----------


## Jackie Chan

A joke okay, three guys are sitting on one laptop with one Account on Ownedcore. One spotted and say hey giveaway three keys, the others two said: nice so grab this three.

And so its me Mario my Turn to grab all Keys on the World Wide Web.

Hope you have laught without louds...

See you soon aligator!

----------


## jonasmohammed93

I never win these, but doesn't hurt to post I guess.

----------


## minihansen12

Would be nice

----------


## Kasenas

There once was a road, the road was called Be, Then one day, it was demolished and renamed... Begone

----------


## fjums

Good luck to you all!  :Smile:

----------


## Epsynus

Me me me, pick me!

----------


## whaat93

I once got a girlfriend, then I married her and then I shot myself. I'm a ghost now.

----------


## Sonicz

just a post to enter

----------


## phantom325

> just post to enter! Doesn't matter what it is.


ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## android93

Good luck everyone !

----------


## SirBotAloT

Prove to me that you got a beta key and give me one  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zuvv

I don't believe in luck, everything is scripted.

----------


## OotHE

Roses are red,
but the Violet Hold isn't Blue,
I'd appreciate anything from you. ;D

----------


## Xerogen

Of whom the teat do I have to tweak to get in this damn beta!

----------


## diablo32

I want to win  :Smile:

----------


## Diabol1ko

cmon let me exp my demon hunter!

----------


## Diabol1ko

i really want exp my demon hunter!

----------


## muffin2168

My friend thinks he's smart. He said onions are the only food that make you cry. 
So i threw a coconut at his face.

----------


## gippy

Two drums and a cymbal fall off a cliff

Ba dum tssshhh

----------


## Sklug

GL everyone!

----------


## Xalah

Guess I can enter this contest aswell, probably wont happen but probably less people per key signing up here than on MMO champ contests  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Aff, guess its time to start using OC again instead of just lurking..

----------


## Spiritflask

Posting for a chance at the Legion Key!

:3 Good luck everyone!

----------


## i_heart_theswarm

I wonder if there any restrictions if you just created an account.

----------


## zicki

i like pancakes

----------


## liffe

i love potatoes

----------


## jimmyamd

Will name my first born Smitten!!!

----------


## JhonnyQ

posting here
drinking beer
hoping for key
how great that would be...

----------


## mirdanek84

Long Live Australian PPL!

----------


## Jervis Lin

let my rogue go rock and roll :Smile:

----------


## Deathyaw

Awesome giveaway  :Smile:  hoping to do a Battlerite Giveaway soon.

----------


## eah127

Well, it's worth a shot.

----------


## Nitefal

I would love to get a beta key, been here since vanilla and blizz wont give one out...

----------


## leo015

Then the Betrayer will become . . . THE BETRAYED!

----------


## s0branie

Change for win here is equal to win at lotery.

----------


## odobisean

Please wake up arteezy

----------


## Adimaru

you had me at beta key

----------


## ebizzle86

Wooo! Beta key!!

----------


## sapphirewsg

Legion WutFace

----------


## sapphirewsg

Legion :confused:

----------


## DewTech

anything else.

----------


## Paperboi

I bought the world's worst thesaurus yesterday. Not only is it terrible, it's terrible.

----------


## -Fonzy-

Let me get one of those beta keys

----------


## artemarkantos

Lets try "joke"

----------


## Domo Kun

Hmmm, funny white joke (Me?)

gl idk random

----------


## skeletonboy360

The hype is real

----------


## Michael Carroll

How do you fix your cell phone if it falls in the toilet?



Stick it in a bag of rice so it attracts enough Asians to fix it.

----------


## knopper

Now we "know" why its called "King's Landing"

----------


## gokuv4

Today is my birthday.

----------


## Secretkeper

I am the lucid dream...

----------


## sssniper86

I got a rock!

----------


## panic36

Hello hello hello

----------


## dklcfr

Anything else.

----------


## Exiztence

Hit me up.

----------


## mer1in

Yey.Let's go.

----------


## podden

Want to checkout Legion prerelease...  :Smile:

----------


## Derpy767

Would love to try out Beta and figure out which class to play!! I've always mained a Druid since vanilla, but gauging just from wowhead's talent calculator i don't think i'm going to like them in legion and want a headstart if i have to level and gear a new toon

----------


## Inter18

Would like to try it out. Thanks for this giveaway

----------


## Laykith

I can count to 3.
5 4 6 7 9 1 8 3. 

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## thrillin

I love you?

----------


## Xel

I would love to give it a try.

----------


## UberGamers

Just post!  :Smile:

----------


## scrappyballz

legion key awesome good luck all
and thank you ubergamers for the contest

----------


## MisterPepsi

Thanks for the giveaway Senpai!

----------


## Roccatex

i just wanna demon hunterino

----------


## Smitten

Thanks for all the entries so far guys!

I've just added some terms to the main post, so check those out.

Looking forward to more entries and giving these keys out!

----------


## TehVoyager

When you quote me in the winning thread, make sure you mention how good looking i am.

 :Big Grin: 

GL to everyone and congrats in advance to the winner. and good on you smitten for doing another giveaway  :Smile:

----------


## ToR

I'd love a key  :Smile:

----------


## JerichoSlade

Entering the Contest! Excited to try Legion out!

----------


## Kentus

Came here to win this!

----------


## wowscript

hey i like this thread

----------


## naru7410

Time to win.

----------


## HaRdCoR3

This is just a reply. 


I need cookies...i need key...  :Big Grin:

----------


## KenMac

Late one night a mugger wearing a ski mask jumped into the path of a well-dressed man and stuck a gun in his ribs. "Give me your money," he demanded. Indignant, the affluent man replied, "You can’t do this – I’m a US Congressman!" "In that case," replied the robber, "Give me MY money!"

Thanks for the giveaway  :Smile:

----------


## Scheero385

A Joke or anything else

----------


## junkiat123

Worth a try... So green like a green horn

----------


## Nazomi

#Legion 2016 
make Warcraft great again!

----------


## Xsizer

Legion is coming)

----------


## VersaGER

i hope i will win it

----------


## Nuhm

I'll take one key, please  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Atane

I come from france

----------


## g1zm0

Just passing by.

----------


## yoiasmin

let me win a beta key  :Big Grin:

----------


## MsOtherName

Pls god give me luck

----------


## sany89

Beta geto!

----------


## Ezylife

luck to everyone

----------


## Nyarly

i'm so going to win this.
thank you smitten ! (for the contest, even if I don't win, which won't happen)

----------


## galadys123

Peanut butter.

----------


## CuT

Hellz yes! Thanks for sharing! GL to everyone.

----------


## Aeixh

Is the cake a lie?

----------


## Michael Jensen

man I would be so ****ing happy if I won a key.  :Big Grin:

----------


## tommy1989

After dozens of contests, still get nothing. Hope to get a beta key here.

----------


## Elunadore

The Burning Legion is back!

----------


## thrillin

Womens menstrual cycles are not funny. Period.

----------


## Dante

merp 10chars

----------


## delldude1989

Here goes noting

----------


## BUBBABUNCH

Betta bring beta boom!

----------


## Sunfit

Me want! Legionnnnn

----------


## Falkeid

Real life sucks

----------


## Wincha

bless me , sweetie <3

----------


## jimmyda

Will I finally win something ?

----------


## KrespoG

k.ㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤ

----------


## Becacar

I want a beta key kktnxbye

----------


## Thiselle

Thanks for the chance at winning! <3 Would love a key!

----------


## rado0o0oo

Why didn't the warrior cross the road?

Cause no path available

----------


## Samztwitch

:Smile:

----------


## Nathloc

If I win this I will give 100k gold to a random in goldshire. On stream, you chose who.

----------


## WingedBoost

Ahaha some great jokes, don't know any though, nice contest!

----------


## Athbi Sul

Knock Knock

----------


## Piety

"How do you know when you're playing WoW too much?"

"How?"

"When the micorwave goes "Ding!" and you reply with "Grats!"

----------


## LordNightStalker

How do you get a Dwarf onto the roof?

Tell him the drinks are on the house.

----------


## shinavaka

turtle head.

----------


## genocide

Just do it!

----------


## Aphraell

I am smitten

----------


## farrol

wow, I have an account here  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## timmi72

Can a kangaroo jump higher than a house? Of course, a house doesn’t jump at all.

----------


## nemesit

I post something

----------


## SmileMoar

A plateau is the highest form of flattery ...

----------


## Testin4

Assumption is the mother of all ****ups!

----------


## Relican

I pray to RNGesus every night but never win contests.

----------


## angrytestie

pls let me win 1 time in my life?

----------


## devilwearsprada

potatooooooooooooo

----------


## Arkam

winning would be a-mei-zing

----------


## Drugbunny

What do elves learn in school?
The elf-abet.

----------


## Dsveins

Beta Beta Beta

----------


## rev27

key plox <3

----------


## megustawow

Knock knock
Who's there?
Not a legion beta key 
 :Frown:

----------


## BeefPie

Insert comment here  :Smile:

----------


## Hazzbazzy

<Insert Dank 420 Meme<

----------


## bruno0

Gl all!!

Go play DH  :Smile: !

----------


## Zyloss1

Hihi, i have a wow account and would love a beta code

----------


## j600

How about a little Poem?

There once was a person called Smitten,
Who gave away leigon cd keys on ownedcore,
I cant do poems,
Give me a damn cd key,
Roses are red
This took me 30 mins...no BS

----------


## helpax

I would to play beta and experience it for the first time.

----------


## bukvaigor

i'am gay  :Smile:  jkjk

----------


## Shiekrunner123

Thanks for the beta key in advance

----------


## alarido

I really that PTR key to start testing my mage! Sadly I live in Venezuela and I don't have $$ to buy  :Frown:  That's why i'm hoping to win one! THANKS!

----------


## xteR.

wait what?

----------


## DrEckbart

Thanks for the opportunity!

----------


## Malzel

Out of a humanitarian impulse, I'll mail a 3 and a half cheeseburgers to ethiopia if I win.

----------


## wenandis

Tick Tack  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ThePedestrian1

Send forth all Legions.. Slay them all

----------


## archerman2010

Walk a mile of the Dead Scar and your feet will be killing you

----------


## dadunston

I have dedicated my life to this game since release and will forever be indebted to the cause and will give my life to fight in the virtual world of legion upon release. Always and forever FOR THE HORDE

----------


## xxspokiixx

Winter is here...

----------


## Davidj123

I would clap and dance for you all day if i receive a key  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ishyorc

a key would be great haha

----------


## superhunter22

I never actually won any contests in my life why not entering something like this.  :Smile:

----------


## Arleen

Knock Knock!
Who's there?
A gnome, can't reach the door bell!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Nyyujin

"Where does a shaman go to learn how to play WoW " 
_________________________________

"ELEMENTARY School"

----------


## cr80pro11

Smelly Finger

----------


## johnnycashed

cheesse and hamburger

----------


## Sewerus

No luck for me brah

----------


## nfx

I won that key.

WTS Legion Beta key!

----------


## luffydu22

Post ! ...

----------


## luffydu22

I need this key  :Embarrassment:  !

----------


## petyrit

Let's win this thing

----------


## matisyahu

a joke : England's national football team

----------


## Owneth

Wouldn't mind getting in the beta!  :Smile:

----------


## Thorid

Here we go!

----------


## Naylor07

I want it!

----------


## tajffun

Like it!!!

----------


## Fateless

hi pls many funs, yes?? ^^

----------


## Fluffyer

hallo, please pick me :shh:

----------


## eaglerip

Yo Mamma so fat mages need to grease the portals

----------


## allmust

Murlocs will one day rise up and take over the world.

----------


## Kazique

I want a key

----------


## pier100

me too but i know i cant win ^^

----------


## svabern

Islandic power! vi vinnur!

----------


## Glenn Mertens

i'l take one of those!

----------


## sjinza

post comment for win

----------


## markons

Gimme gimme gimmeeeeee

----------


## Paddedago

Hi
/winskeysandbecomessupercool

----------


## pandi5443

I would really like to get a legion beta key  :Big Grin:

----------


## Superzozo

I would enjoy this key, thanks for the contest : )

----------


## Opkorean

another beta key contest to let me down!

----------


## Zaerp

Need win  :Big Grin:  Thank you man

----------


## kent24k

i really want this so bad  :Smile:

----------


## Kidorano

Beta beta beta!

----------


## The Maffyx

Thanks for doing this!

----------


## Pdey

i would love to get the beta  :Embarrassment:

----------


## KvotheSMG

Gimme gimme gimmeeeeee

----------


## Igzz

Thanks for hosting this giveaway!

----------


## e1kwaeR

give it to me pleaseee

----------


## danielmarch3

worth a short. thanks for doing this giveaway.

----------


## The-Inevitable

Akama. Your duplicity is hardly surprising. I should have slaughtered you and your malformed brethren long ago.

We've come to end your reign, Illidan. My people, and all of Outland, shall be free!

Boldly said. But I remain... unconvinced.

The time has come! The moment is at hand!

YOU ARE NOT PREPARED!

----------


## Kaev

I want! :3

----------


## Shajaam

I won this already.

----------


## SuddenlyBRAINS

My favorite Pokemon is Lilligant.
My favorite Overwatch is Reinhardt.
My favorite Overlord is 2.
My favorite Digimon is Betamon.
My favorite Looney Tune is Daffy Duck.
My favorite Earthworm Jim is 2.

My favorite dog is not a poodle.

----------


## eg555

Beta Key please !

----------


## KuRIoS

How do you titillate an ocelot? You oscillate its tits a lot.


What’s Forrest Gump’s password?
1Forrest1

----------


## vvvat

/roll
Thanks for a chance.

----------


## Nightsmoky

_I have spent my whole life scared, frightened of things that could happen, might happen, might not happen, 50-years I spent like that. Finding myself awake at three in the morning. But you know what? Ever since my diagnosis, I sleep just fine. What I came to realize is that fear, that’s the worst of it. That’s the real enemy. So, get up, get out in the real world and you kick that bastard as hard you can right in the teeth._

– Walter White

----------


## zadaza

/roll 9999

----------


## Strewiii

Thanks for that offer.

----------


## Altherthon

it will be person above me, that wins it <<

----------


## evenios

Hogger will be the final boss.

----------


## Socy

How do you know someone's been playing since Vanilla? Don't worry, they'll tell you.

----------


## apples270

> a reply to this thread. Tell me a joke, or post anything else. Just post to enter! Doesn't matter what it is.


Did I do it right?

----------


## naru7410

**** my life

----------


## CoreStore

Sun is up.

----------


## SaW120

Finally a chance! Good Luck

----------


## Fantazyx

only time i ever got a beta key from blizz, were in mop when it was guarantied  :Big Grin: D and i got it like 2 weeks before release.. (LAST wave), haha blizz reallly hates me  :Big Grin:

----------


## TheQt

You could say I'm SMITTEN to you  :Wink:

----------


## BoostKing

Posting for entry  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Cecu

Thanks for this!

----------


## codex435

Can't wait to try out new rogue stuff. Im super excited and would love a change to get into beta

----------


## Semord85

Very nice of you to continue doing these awesome giveaways! Hopefully I win!  :Big Grin:

----------


## carotido

I want to get paid for doing nothing, like a statue or a senator

----------


## xShadowbladex

Buh!

I don't even.

----------


## Richardts

What if everyone who gave away beta keys where forsaken?

I suppose it would be a DEAD Giveaway!

----------


## lowtyde

If there a 99% Chace, I would not win

----------


## lowtyde

Common!
I hope I get to see legion sssp

----------


## dr1780

here we go

----------


## Zaena

Pretty please!

----------


## EvntHrzn

I am not prepared.

----------


## Diase

Tuturu, Mayushi want this key  :Big Grin:

----------


## AccountDear

I heard I like keys yo.

----------


## Smitten

About 24 hours left guys.  :Smile:

----------


## Phocito

Oy m8 ya cheeky wanka gibe code plis

----------


## jtuck523

chasen3chase - 5 days ago 
itaing wrayting itaing nowsing 
itaing yoursen wesing dica we windsing

----------


## jtuck523

ingseing westing westing

----------


## jtuck523

insting westicing waring icesic officing fistings singsing aftering iceing ageings igeing seing aftering singersing officeing

----------


## Jaladhjin



----------


## priestley26

awesome Smitten thanks for doing this  :Big Grin:  good luck everyone

----------


## myran2

Pass me a key.

----------


## aesthir9

Beta cookies!!

----------


## pandi5443

Legion Beta Key Please? <3

----------


## pandi5443

How many keys do you give?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fla34

Gief plz, I need to kill Hogger in beta.

----------


## ggeasy

I'm here to chew beta keys and kick bubblegum and I'm all out of beta keys.

----------


## mardox

wololo...
now give me beta key wil you?

----------


## stroika

I want a Legion Beta!

----------


## Itsibitsi

i want one cause i want one  :Wink:

----------


## Stru

I would love a beta key. I've been doing everything I can. I have jerks in my guild who have access and haven't even installed. Please hlep.

----------


## tastey00

Hello cruel world ! xoxoxo

----------


## deathleecher

Let the rngesus be with you. uh... whut? let me do that one over..

RNGESUS you better be with me, or else no more praying before bedtime. :^)

----------


## ilimocromafia

Last minute entering to get a key because i know ill get it

----------


## nathraxx

hunters needs on 2h wep gets it. like it should be.

----------


## Benu

RNGesus, help me with this one!

----------


## ca22ca

i went to the zoo the other day, there was only 1 dog in it... it was a Shih-tzu

----------


## ca22ca

i went to the zoo the other day, there was only 1 dog in it, it was a shih tzu

----------


## Xevayne

Thanks for the giveaway, much appreciated, would love to play! Good luck everyone!

----------


## HBKaos

Best of luck to whoever gets it.

----------


## Vruui

For the azeroth!

----------


## Cromi38

post  :Big Grin: DDDD

----------


## MrMoggy

Might as well try, blizz will never give me one

----------


## Gekiten

I couldnt think of a joke so I googled one

"What do you call a group of paladins in a tub?

A bubble bath."

Thanks for the giveaway!

----------


## Aressius

I'm new here but let's try  :Smile:

----------


## FlashingBoost

We will see what happen

----------


## zapzip

plz gief  :Frown:

----------


## Watcher

> Tell me a good joke


*hackerlol .*

----------


## Rake

Let's try! Maybe I'm lucky.

----------


## HI5

> *hackerlol .*



hackerlol walks into a bar and bartender says "please take the clips of your nipples, sir - it's not a g club"

----------


## Smitten

6 hours left. Let's get the last of those entries guys  :Big Grin:

----------


## Watcher

> hackerlol walks into a bar and bartender says "please take the clips of your nipples, sir - it's not a g club"


*Hehe*

----------


## rezzax

Legion hype

----------


## mizugan

So, let's try! The chances don't seem that great but who knows. Maybe I'm lucky this time.

----------


## Nyreo

Cheers for the giveaway, hope i win !  :Smile:

----------


## mikekl12b

I'll try my luck!

----------


## HighDeath

Best of luck to us

----------


## bronas

i hope i win

----------


## Voicelessbass

Good luck everyone  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Smitten

Thank you everyone who entered.

The winners have now been picked by Random.org:
*
Post #38:* Xecis
*Post #4:* Ashoran
*Post #297:* Nyreo

You've been PM'd.

----------


## i_heart_theswarm

And the winners are *drumrolllllll*

----------


## Nyreo

Thanks so much for the giveaway  :Smile:  I can now finally play beta  :Big Grin:  cheers

----------


## b0nza1

:Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  hihihihi

----------


## Nabsteur

I like trains... and ownedcore <3

----------


## Cruelzam

owned to the core!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Skram

Already gone... =/

----------


## nagaxsh

Kitty kitty pew pew

----------


## iskis

I like trains... wish there was more trains in WoW

----------


## Sensisativa

Posting in the hopes someone does not respond to their pm and i get randomly chosen.  :Smile:

----------


## Ashoran

Yo whaddup I won ^.^ thanks  :Smile: ))

----------


## tommyc06

i would really like to win

----------


## Xecis

Won as well, thanks smitten.

----------

